# Missed out on a 7D



## Sherm (Apr 29, 2012)

Ebay daily deal had a new Canon 7D body for $1199. I spoke to the seller and he confirmed (the place happens to be near me) but said he could not offer me the ebay price as Canon takes the loss and pays them the difference.

Any chance I'll see this deal again?


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 30, 2012)

Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## lmnop (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow good price. I saw for 1099 once as a daily deal


----------



## Sherm (Apr 30, 2012)

I'll keep my fingers crossed I see it again!


----------



## Sherm (Apr 30, 2012)

I hope it comes around again!


----------

